# Shower FAIL!!



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Cosmo won't bathe so I thought it would be the best time to get in the shower with him today. I wore an old t shirt in because the shower was for Cosmo. Well it didn't turn out good at all. I introduced the shower to him on my shoulder and he didnt get into bath mode like he needs to. So stupid me put him on my hand and put him under the water coming from the shower. He started closing his eyes at first I thought he was enjoying it until it turned into sheer terror because I realized he had water over his nostrils. How can I be so stupid and not think of that before I did it! He's a little feisty pet shop bird who still is overcoming his hand issues and when I took him out from under the water he still was closing his eyes and was letting me give him head scritches which he NEVER lets me do. I started panicking that I killed my bird that I love so much!! We immediately got out and I grabbed the hair dryer and set it on warm and low and dried him off so he wouldn't get sick. He returned to his feisty self and doesn't want scritches like his usual self. Needless to say we won't be doing the shower thing ever again! 

I may sound like a newbie, but was that a close call? They can't have water over their nose right? I can't believe I was that stupid and I won't ever make that mistake again I love him so much I would be devastated if he died.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

The danger of showers they can easily drown your parrot if they are put under the direct spray of water, you just want to get the indirect spray instead of the heavy water sprays. It is so easy to do unfortunately that's why I don't like when it is recommended without strict instruction on that part.  I would give him spray baths in the future or offer a shallow pan of water (like not past their little knees shallow so they can't slip and drown and not regain their footing).
I'm glad that he is ok and you caught that in time! Did he make any choking noises or coughs? If he is still having trouble breathing I would take him to the vet, he might have water in his lungs if he didn't stop after 8 minutes or so. If he is having no problems right now but a few hours later you notice him having trouble breathing... then that means he could have gotten water in his lungs and needs to be taken in immediately. That would be a symptom of dry drowning/pulmonary edema if there is no other reason for the trouble breathing. This can happen to people who get water in their lungs but don't drown from it. The lungs get irritated and start filling up with fluid, and if he starts having trouble breathing that shortly after then it means the fluid is filling up his lungs very fast and he needs an oxygen tank and medication from the vet to flush it out.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh gosh kiwi I'm about in tears I did that to him I feel so horrible because my intentions were good and I never thought I could possibly kill him doing that I just wanted him to finally bathe. I feel so awful and like a bad mom.

I quickly tried to blow the water off his nostrils and he basically just sneezed I thought I might heard a small weeze when it the incident was happening. But that was it, he hasnt been making any noises while breathing since it happened. I made sure he was dry before I put him back in his cage and I put this small electric space heater by his cage and turned the heat back up so he won't get chilled. The space heater is a couple feet away and I've been touching his cage bars to make sure they aren't getting hot which they aren't even slightly warm. His nostrils are still a little slightly pink though. 

I thinks he is sensing I'm feeling really sad because he let a little chirp out like he is letting me know he is okay I sat next to his cage and he came over to the perch by me and keeps looking at me so sweetly like he is concerned. He is chewing on his cuddle bone and playing with his toys normally. Thank God I'm off work today so I can keep a close eye and ears on him.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Kiwi said:


> The danger of showers they can easily drown your parrot if they are put under the direct spray of water, you just want to get the indirect spray instead of the heavy water sprays.


Wow. Kiwi, I didn't know that myself. I feel absolutely terrible for doing that to my boys too. Off to buy a new shower head!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey! Murray hates a shower so I never had this issue - I could never get her in!  I have a couple of things to contribute - first, the fact that he was a bit lethargic after the shower shouldn't necessarily worry you too much. Murray and, as I found out from this forum, many tiels are often slow and 'sleepy' after a shower and like to take a nap. I have no idea why! Also I'm sure you did but be so careful with the hairdryer and don't have it on a hot setting - as well as drying out and burning they can release nasty chemicals if they get too hot (like teflon coated cookware). Most of the time I sit murray on the back of a chair next to the radiator after her mist bath, and 9/10 she stays there to dry because she's in 'sleepy' mode


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll keep that in mind that they get sleepy when I mist him. The hair dryer was a quick decision because it was so cold and what was going on I usually sit with him infront of the heater vent. There are 3 settings cold warm and hot so I just put it on low with the warm setting, I blow dry my dogs after they get baths so I'm pretty good at making sure its not too hot. 

As for an update he is chirping happily in his cage at the current moment but I'm still a little freak out about the dry drowning thing. I read up on it and they said even kids can jump back in the pool and play just fine then they go to bed and don't wake up


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

A little update on Cosmo, he just woke up and he seems okay playing with his toys he did have one sneeze, but sometimes he will just sneeze even before this happen.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh sorry I should clarifiy that they can easily drown if it is their face and nares that are put in the direct spray! You don't want their faces to get the sprays of the heavy water because I imagine that would be like someone shooting water up your nose. >< But indirect water spraying on the face is fine as long as their little nares don't fill up with water. When you start hearing them making a "sucking noise" with their mouth opening a little you'll want to see if they are just cleaning out their noses or if they are starting to have trouble dealing with the water. My 'tiel can never go in my shower because the shower head blasts water out really hard. If it feels like it's going to peel my skin off I don't think Kiwi would like it too much. :lol:

@CosmoBird don't worry you are a great mom! You monitored him for signs while he was bathing and saw he wasn't doing very well. That's exactly what a good mom should do. Once he got a little overwhelmed by it you saw that and took him out. I'm really glad he is still doing ok and I would not worry, if he hasn't shown signs within a day he should be just fine! 

If anyone's birds get in a situation of almost drowning then I found out that you should hang your bird upside down. Have their beak pointing downwards and tail up to get the water out of their nares. Here is the original post they shared after talking with their vet: "As for the appropriate things to do, she said taking him with his beak downwards and his tail nearly upright was the right move to do so that gravity could do most of the work. The breathing I did on him likely wasn't necessary unless they go into cardiac arrest, but she said it could have also helped move some water out of his upper respiratory tract. So for now it's just monitoring him and making sure he's having no breathing difficulty and no discharge (in case of pneumonia)."
http://www.parrotforums.com/general-health-care/51551-can-birds-aspirate-bathing-themselves.html


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you kiwi, I was really feeling horrible about it. I started bawling on the phone when I called my SO at work that day telling him what happened and how I almost killed him. I'm just going to take it as a lesson learned.

The silver lining to all of this is now everyone who didn't know this can happen knows it's a danger and with your great tips knows what to do in case their bird is drowning.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Don't worry you shouldn't beat yourself up over it. It's so easy for these things to happen. And we've all learned something about what to do when it happens like you have said. I beat myself up for the longest time over my 'tiel's dislocated leg after turning away for a few seconds. My family member decided to close the door Kiwi was sitting on because my little brother was being loud and jumping all around my room and she sat there instead of flying off causing the injury. There are things you don't even think about that become unfortunate accidents. Like I read about someone who had a budgie and always kept their window open because the budgie never flew away I think it was clipped. Then one day it flew away into the neighbor's backyard! Luckily the dog wasn't out there that day. ><

As long as you take something from a scary incident like this and remember it then it you shouldn't blame yourself.


----------



## yourgirlmimisofia (12 mo ago)

My bird fell into the shower! It was her first time ever taking a shower/bath
I put my bird in the shower, there is a place for her to hang out in and she likes it! But when I turned the shower on she really wanted to eat the water, I didn’t want it getting up her nose so I tried to push it back and but she loved it, she got too wet and she couldn’t fly and I feel really bad. I hope she didn’t hurt herself but she fell in the tub a little trying to fly and then into our trash ( it’s the bathroom trash and it only had a little tishu in it so she’s not dirty) I think she is confused why she can’t fly. I put her back in her cage and it’s warm. She’s drying off and I really want her to be okay. What did I do wrong and how can I fix it? She is still tweeting a little i just feel really bad and I hope she dries off enough. I'm really scared and I hope she doesn't hate me now and is scared of showering! I'm also a lot younger then the normal bird owner ( I wont say ) and im freaking out about it because I don't know what to do! and im freaking out about it because I don't know what to do! Also she seems fine and her legs seem alright, shes puffed up and she is climbing i just hope her legs are alright and she doesn't hate me.


----------



## yourgirlmimisofia (12 mo ago)

My bird fell into the shower! It was her first time ever taking a shower/bath
I put my bird in the shower, there is a place for her to hang out in and she likes it! But when I turned the shower on she really wanted to eat the water, I didn’t want it getting up her nose so I tried to push it back and but she loved it, she got too wet and she couldn’t fly and I feel really bad. I hope she didn’t hurt herself but she fell in the tub a little trying to fly and then into our trash ( it’s the bathroom trash and it only had a little tishu in it so she’s not dirty) I think she is confused why she can’t fly. I put her back in her cage and it’s warm. She’s drying off and I really want her to be okay. What did I do wrong and how can I fix it? She is still tweeting a little i just feel really bad and I hope she dries off enough. I'm really scared and I hope she doesn't hate me now and is scared of showering! I'm also a lot younger then the normal bird owner ( I wont say ) and im freaking out about it because I don't know what to do! Also she seems fine and her legs seem alright, shes puffed up and she is climbing i just hope her legs are alright and she doesn't hate me.


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Please don't force your bird to bathe in water they don't need to. They groom themselves. I offer mine a shallow dish of water daily. Sometimes they splash some drops on their head, sometimes they jump in for a splash, other times they ignore it. A couple leaves of veggies or herbs can make it more enticing. 

If it is particularly hot I may offer them a gentle misting, if they move away I desist. Again they don't need it so only do it if they enjoy.


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

DONT USE HAIRDRYERS!!!!!
it is good that you realised in time but PLEASE USE A TOWL
just a few weeks ago another person on this website KILLED their cockatiel with a hairdryer!!!! It is too hot! Also it has chemicals! but it is very good u realised in time! My cockatiel hates spray baths but if I leave a bowl of water in the bottom of the cage she dips in it when im not looking (i know this cos ive seen it a few rare times) If shes super hot, she sometimes loves a spray bath (she very random) Try options instead! Wait a few days bc she probably PETRIFIED of water for a while and then train her to like it! At first, give her a spray and once she stays calm give her a treat. Only give her a treat once shes calm. Then after a while if she does not like it try the bath at the bottom of the cage! Super simple!
but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont use a hairdryer!!!
If she is asking sick in the next few days take her to a vet!


----------



## Sooki_cockatiel (Feb 14, 2021)

Sooki_cockatiel said:


> DONT USE HAIRDRYERS!!!!!
> it is good that you realised in time but PLEASE USE A TOWL
> just a few weeks ago another person on this website KILLED their cockatiel with a hairdryer!!!! It is too hot! Also it has chemicals! but it is very good u realised in time! My cockatiel hates spray baths but if I leave a bowl of water in the bottom of the cage she dips in it when im not looking (i know this cos ive seen it a few rare times) If shes super hot, she sometimes loves a spray bath (she very random) Try options instead! Wait a few days bc she probably PETRIFIED of water for a while and then train her to like it! At first, give her a spray and once she stays calm give her a treat. Only give her a treat once shes calm. Then after a while if she does not like it try the bath at the bottom of the cage! Super simple!
> but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont use a hairdryer!!!
> If she is asking sick in the next few days take her to a vet!


this is the person that used hairdryer and killed their cockatiel (not trying to be offensive dont hate)








My (3 months old) tiel died suddenly, can you inform me...


tldr; last night I bathed my bird, he was cold so I dried him very well until he was normal again. Today he was completely normal but didn't eat much. He died this afternoon. I've had a 3 months old tiel for a week now, he bonded with me amazingly and followed me all day everywhere in my house...




www.talkcockatiels.com


----------

